# Goopy eyes



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Both my 3 year old lab and 7 month CBR have goopy eyes just about every morning. They don't seem itchy or irritating to the the dogs, they don't squint or paw at them, but there does seem to be a little redness in the lids. I rinse the older dog's eyes with a wash but can not hold onto the youngster to do it, he HATES it! This has been going on for months with no worsening but not going away either. So I just wipe the goo out with a kleenex and go on. Could it be they have a similar allergy to something?


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Is it yellowish goop, or just clear? Both of mine end up with goopy eyes after running in tall grass fields or swimming and I usually attribute it to having gotten something in the eye that they're washing out. I usually don't worry if it's clear or a little dirty (like when they play in mom's garden) but if it ever is yellowish or greenish I tend to think it's more serious. Has flushing made any difference?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This is gross, but it just looks like snot, maybe a "little" yellowish, but not bad. The flushing helps with the right now, but next day it will be back. They do run through the marsh grasses just about every day, but only get water training about once a week.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

All my dogs get a slightly beige goopy looking eye discharge - my vet said it was just the result of living around Florida pollen. Their eyes aren't inflamed just a bit goopy - like your dogs, it doesn't bother them at all. Since you're in SE US, maybe the same sort of thing.

Last year one of the dogs got an eye irritation from a foreign body and that was much different - really red and inflamed looking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

More than likely just fall goop. Change of weather, drier, etc. Happens every fall. I would only worry about it if it really gets inflamed or they itch/scratch, etc. But that's unlikely... It's just like when we have "sleepers" in our eyes....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

2tall said:


> Both my 3 year old lab and 7 month CBR have goopy eyes just about every morning. They don't seem itchy or irritating to the the dogs, they don't squint or paw at them, but there does seem to be a little redness in the lids. I rinse the older dog's eyes with a wash but can not hold onto the youngster to do it, he HATES it! This has been going on for months with no worsening but not going away either. So I just wipe the goo out with a kleenex and go on. Could it be they have a similar allergy to something?




have you been to a vet? conjunctivitis possibly?


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

JKL said:


> have you been to a vet? conjunctivitis possibly?


Especially when both have the same symptoms. Good call.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31146&highlight=justicedog



Just a reminder..... 8 days in ICU for Honor and almost a career wrecker. 

If the discharge has been yellow and on-going, I'd personally think it's time for some antibiotics. Conjunctivitis is a good call.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Fowl Play WA said:


> Especially when both have the same symptoms. Good call.


I have been there, it can be very difficult to get rid of. Ointment will clear symptoms up right away but if you dont use the ointment for the entire prescribed time it will come back.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

JKL said:


> I have been there, it can be very difficult to get rid of. Ointment will clear symptoms up right away but if you dont use the ointment for the entire prescribed time it will come back.


My daughter and I get pink eye each year at the beginning of school. It sucks.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

My dogs in the spring can get goopy eyes, yellowish gunk that gathers on the edges and in the corners. I get opthalmic ointment from the vet that works great. Clears it up in as little as two days. Flushing with saline also helps initially, just to clear out the gunk before putting on the ointment. I put it in the corner and move the eyelid to spread it across the surface of the eye. I find once one of the dogs gets goopy eyes, it moves right to the others so I treat them all.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I picked up the same eye ointment my vet gave us for goopy eyes awhile back at the farm store. After a couple days the eyes are clear.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0000080000000


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Carol:

Being from your neck of the woods, just south of Savannah, I found your post interesting. I just took two of my dogs in for a check up and the vet suggested that it could be an allergic reaction to some weeds or just dirt irritating the tear duct. Like the posts ahead of this, the suggestion was a saline rinse and a anti-biotic paste only when it got particularly nasty. So far so good. - Brian


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian, I'm pretty sure thats what we have going on. The saline seems to take care of it pretty well in my older dog, but we can't get the dang stuff in pup's eyes. If you try to put ANYTHING in his eyes or ears he goes berserko and twists, screams, hollers, throws himself on the ground etc! And even though he is only 7 months, he weighs over 70# and I and my husband together can not wrastle him down without hurting him. Is there anything we could give him orally???? Maybe we should just tie him down on his ff bench!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Carol,
Tincture of Time. 
My dogs have this problem most falls. This year has been worse than most. A few weeks ago was really bad but this week only one is still having a little "goob". I'm further north than you so in a few weeks the problem will probaby resolve itself.

Tim


----------

